

Ask HN: Can I fund an anti-SOPA/PIPA TV commercial - B0Z

A quick check of the TOS on kickstarter lists "causes" as something they won't allow. I have a question out to actblue.com to see if I can list myself as a donation recipient if I'm not running for any elective office, but do have a message to share.<p>My goal is to make something of an "Internet Lobby" since we have a relatively quiet voice were it not for the lobbyists that Google and other Internet companies pay for, as well as their very publicly initiated "black out". I've written a screenplay / script which I intend on posting publicly, prior to production, to solicit feedback and changes from the Internet community.<p>Some may agree or disagree that this can be effective, but I'm looking for a legal way to accept donations online for which 100% of the funds will be used for getting the "Internet" message out to the public and to lawmakers who seldom hear us.
======
Natsu
One thing to remember: the TV stations may not all agree with us on this and
they can refuse to run a commercial. There have been people unable to run
their commercials in the past.

~~~
B0Z
Thanks. I'll keep that in mind. It sure raises questions about fair access
though. The rhetorical question would be 'what if the TV ad you want to run
espouses a point of view antithetical to the views of cable and television
broadcast media empires?' I may find out.

------
nextparadigms
I think you can use Google TV ads for about $1 per 1000 viewers:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peqnSTBnTVk>

~~~
B0Z
Yep. This is the intention to start with. Provide a maximum budget for each
day / campaign and target channels that reach the widest audience.

------
B0Z
I'm still hoping someone will post a recommendation for a site that I can use
to accept donations through.

